# How do I propagate cardinal plants (Lobelia cardinalis)



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

They are stem plants, so you can cut them in half and replant the tops, and new stems will form from the bottoms. Usually though, cardinalis will readily grow side shoots that you can just pull off and replant.


----------



## THaehn (Jul 14, 2009)

When I bought the plant it had a side plant already developed so I seperated it and both plants have healthy growth. I am just a little cautious to cut my larger "mother" plant in half. How will the bottom half grow? Will it create a new top shoot?


----------

